# MY Highflying pigeons



## uaepetclub

MY Pigeons Photo 

Iran Pigeon (highflying)) 










(iran Highflying)










(Pakistan Tippler ) - name of this pigeons - Taddy










(Pakistan Tippler ) - Baby


----------



## Skyeking

I love  that hairdo on the Iranian Highflyer.

The Tipplers are quite striking!!! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## uaepetclub

thank you


----------



## spirit wings

great pics! they are just stunning..thanks for showing them.....I need a bigger loft


----------



## صهيل الاصيل

ما شاء الله تبار الله 

الله يبارك لك في طيوركــــ​


----------



## kumar

Hi we require a taddy pigeon. what is cost of this taddy pigeon in indian money.


----------

